# First recognized show.. soon! Let's see some tips :)



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

ok this is just my general opinion ok?
1 full seat specially if she gets excited in shows, but you are the one who knows her you know how she works better.
2 i ve learned that horses react diferently in the warming area what do i wanna mean, well i do show jumping, my courrent horse TB he doesent like to wam up a lot so i just walk him like 1i min (in hand) then i trot a couple of round each hand in the paddock and canter 3 laps each hand 4 jumps and ready to go. if i warm up a lot he gets bored and start rearing and fooling arround and doesent do properly in the jumps. but i has other sho had to warm up like 20-30 mins and they do better as they warm up. so if your trainer used to show her i suggest you ask her how does she used to warm up with her.
3 that healmet seems to be fine

i hope this helps at least a little and wish you the best of lucks


----------

